# Door interchange for a 1970 Lemans Convertible



## Johnske1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone knew where I can get a door shell for a 1970 Lemans convertible. Mine are very rusted.

Looking for a new door shell only


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

70 LeMans 2 door hardtops & converts shared same doors as '70 GTO's. '70 mirrors were placed in a different spot than same bodystyle 71-72's... this is often ot a big deal on the passenger side, as many had no mirror, but on drivers side, it can be an issue.

Availability wise, no "new" Chinese door shells. For my own restorations, i always use the best clean straight rustfree doors can get my hands on. Currently have a very nice pair of '70's and am looking for similar nice straight rustfree 71-72's (that aren't '72 Lux LeMans doors)


----------

